# ganze zahl true / false



## HTML (2. Dez 2005)

Hi
ich möchte in einer if schleife aussagen:

if (eineZahl / eineandereZahl = eineganzeZahloderint)
 {
  ....

also ich möchte wissen ob bei einer Divison einer Zahl durch die andere eine GanzeZahl bzw. int herauskommt

was muss ich da in die Klammer schreiben ?

gruß

und danke


----------



## bummerland (2. Dez 2005)

dafür gibts doch modulo. 

```
if (a % b == 0) ...
```

_edit: *es gibt keine if-schleife!*_


----------



## byte (2. Dez 2005)

HTML hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also ich möchte wissen ob bei einer Divison einer Zahl durch die andere eine GanzeZahl bzw. int herauskommt



Also der Satz ergibt so keinen Sinn. Integer (int) sind ganze Zahlen. Was Du meinst geht wie bec sagte mit Modulo. Wenn das 0 ergibt, dann war es eine Division ohne Rest, ansonsten mit Rest (also keine ganze Zahl).


----------



## HTML (2. Dez 2005)

jo merci


----------

